# Dogtra vs Garmin ecollars



## BSink8485 (Sep 9, 2017)

I currently have a garmin G3 sport combo that has stopped sending or receiving a signal past 10’. Talked to garmin customer service tried their suggestions and neither worked so I’m in the market for a new collar. 

I have 2 dogs but only train 1 at a time about 5 times per week. I like the edge rt and pro 550 being able to give 2 levels of stimulation without changing the dial setting. 

Looking for some opinions and experiences people have had with these 2 brands. 

Would I be able to pair my current collar to the pro 550 transmitter? 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

The Dogtra Edge RT can give three levels of stim without adjusting the dial. It has eight intensity settings (24 levels total), plus vibrate. It can also give nick or constant corrections without flipping a switch. Battery life on the transmitter and collar is excellent, and will last a long time between charges. As a built in safety feature, the collar will stop the "constant" stimulation after 10 seconds of continual use (meaning you hold the button for 10 seconds straight). 

The initial run of Dogtra Edge RTs came with a more "basic" contact point, which led to inconsistent stim levels in the water. The newer models have the "enhanced" contact points on them, and the stimulation is much more consistent in the water. 

The Edge RT does not light up, and does not have a built in bark limiter.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Despite what the rabid fan boys and girls of each say, the Dogtra Edge and Garmin 550 are both good collars.


----------



## BSink8485 (Sep 9, 2017)

I guess I’m a little nervous about getting another garmin since this one stopped sending/receiving signal past 10’. Im assuming it’s not the norm, but did read about it happening to another person when I was doing to research on the 2 brands


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

From what I can tell Garmin's quality has gone to **** since taking over TT. I have no complaints about my edge RT


----------



## tabascoT (Jan 11, 2017)

Started with a garmin delta. Then got a garmin 550 that failed in a bad way giving a max hit when set on a 1. Took awhile to get dog straight after that and shocked me hard when i tested it in my hand!!!! Didn't like garmins customer service (only option was buy a 'reconditioned' transmitter). Bought an Edge RT and very happy with it. Have two dogs and no issues. Liked the garmin 550 but like the edge better.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I would call the collar clinic and purchase a rebuilt old tube style tri-tronics. that business has excellent support after the sale just wonderful can't say enough good things.
The old tri tronics Rock the new garmens
eh?


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I have had 5 Tritronics collars over the years and liked them. I still use one for hunting. I bought a Garmin 550 and had issues with consistency of the corrections. It really aggravated me when I needed a correction and the collar did not work. Plus, the 3/4 inch collar with no D ring feels cheap. I ended up buying a Dogtra 1900 and really like it. One dog is 40 and the other 100. One button for nick and one for continuous. it has a nice D ring for a tab. I only have to charge it about once per month as well.


----------



## K.S. (May 20, 2011)

I had dogtra for about 10 years and had no issues other than replacing batteries at 7-8 years. When I got my current dog I wanted the option of running 2 collars and bought a 550 when they first came out. I liked the collar, liked the low/med/hi buttons, really liked the light feature. The first hunting season with it, the battery life was terrible when it was below freezing. Got the collar replaced but got cold feet and sold it. I went with a Edge RT and have been happy since. I still miss the light option and have put a light on the collar that sportdog makes.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

I was a TriTronics user for decades and continued when Garmin bought them. I was also a TriTronics Influentials Club member for many years. That's the now-defunct Influentials Club. Garmin discontinued it over a year ago after spending years cutting back and offering less and less to their supporters. Currently, I have both a Pro 500 and a Pro 550, both 2 dog units. Both have nice features, but the 500 was always my go-to because I hate the collars on the 550. It's like the width you'd use for a chihuahua and cheaply made. The biggest problem is that Garmin's customer service has declined significantly in my opinion. I never cared for Dogtra even though my winger electronics are Dogtra because I didn't like the 127 or so different settings on their ecollars. Then, Dogtra came out with the Edge RT. The transmitter and settings were much more like what I'm used to. About 2 years ago, I had a long phone conversation with Pete Fischer, a now-retired pro trainer and a Dogtra rep about ecollars in general and about the Edge. I told him then that he'd piqued my interest and when one of my TriTronics collars started acting up, I'd consider switching to the Edge RT. That happened a few months ago. My go-to collar is now a Dogtra Edge RT 2 dog unit. That's what I'd recommend.


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

I was a dyed in the wool Tri-Tronics Pro 500 user. When it started to go South on me, I tried to have it repaired, but quickly found out that Garmin, who bought TT, refused to make parts for the older models, and instead wanted customers to buy their new Garmin 550 unit. I bought one and used it for about 3 months. The bark collar option and airing light were neat little add-ons, but I was not impressed with the basic functionality of the e-collar itself. It was inconsistent in stimulation levels, was lower in intensity than the old TT Pro 500 at the same levels (don't let the 7 levels on the Garmin fool you) and the 3/4 in. collar strap without a D ring for check cords was a joke. 

After 3 months, I decided to try the Dogtra Edge R/T and WOW, it was more like my old TT Pro 500 than the Garmin 550 was. I requested the insulated contact points and they sent them (now all collars ship with them). The battery life is unbelievable! I honestly only need to charge it a few times throughout an entire season. The stimulation is a different wavelength than the Garmin and gets a dogs attention better at lower levels. It has High, Medium and Low on all 8 levels of stimulation (24 sub-levels). The highest level is higher than the old TT Pro 500. Collar and strap are similar to the old TT Pro. The other thing I like is that the receiver selector is a dial on top of the unit, so it prevents you from accidentally bumping a toggle switch (on the Garmin) and correcting the wrong dog. Also, it has 4 buttons, two for continuous and 2 for momentary, so you can choose which type of stimulation by shifting your fingers to the correct buttons, rather than switching another toggle switch which could get bumped when you put it in you pocket.

I sold my Garmin 550 after only a week or two of using the Dogtra Edge R/T and will never look back.


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

Dogtra , in my case its a local business ,and they have provided me with excellent customer service.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Try sending the G3 to the Collar Clinic if they can repair it (I know parts are an issue so maybe they can't). Ken's idea about getting a refurbished Tri-tronics is a good one. I have two LRS 500s (the preG models) that I use as backups that work just like they were new. I have a friend that worked for Tritronics for years and she said they were the best Tri-tronics ever made. 

With that being said, I have a 550 that works fine, and use an Edge RT frequently when training with my pro. The training group is pretty evenly split between owning the Edge RT and the 550 and they all seem to work just fine.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

dr_dog_guy said:


> Try sending the G3 to the Collar Clinic if they can repair it (I know parts are an issue so maybe they can't). Ken's idea about getting a refurbished Tri-tronics is a good one. I have two LRS 500s (the preG models) that I use as backups that work just like they were new. I have a friend that worked for Tritronics for years and she said they were the best Tri-tronics ever made.
> 
> With that being said, I have a 550 that works fine, and use an Edge RT frequently when training with my pro. The training group is pretty evenly split between owning the Edge RT and the 550 and they all seem to work just fine.


Since you're a Montanian now, why not a cattle prod?


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

labsforme said:


> Since you're a Montanian now, why not a cattle prod?


Now, Jeff, that's between me and Cheryl!


----------



## SteveTheChemist (Dec 31, 2020)

Don Smith said:


> I was a TriTronics user for decades and continued when Garmin bought them. I was also a TriTronics Influentials Club member for many years. That's the now-defunct Influentials Club. Garmin discontinued it over a year ago after spending years cutting back and offering less and less to their supporters. Currently, I have both a Pro 500 and a Pro 550, both 2 dog units. Both have nice features, but the 500 was always my go-to because I hate the collars on the 550. It's like the width you'd use for a chihuahua and cheaply made. The biggest problem is that Garmin's customer service has declined significantly in my opinion. I never cared for Dogtra even though my winger electronics are Dogtra because I didn't like the 127 or so different settings on their ecollars. Then, Dogtra came out with the Edge RT. The transmitter and settings were much more like what I'm used to. About 2 years ago, I had a long phone conversation with Pete Fischer, a now-retired pro trainer and a Dogtra rep about ecollars in general and about the Edge. I told him then that he'd piqued my interest and when one of my TriTronics collars started acting up, I'd consider switching to the Edge RT. That happened a few months ago. My go-to collar is now a Dogtra Edge RT 2 dog unit. That's what I'd recommend.


I bought an Alpha 100 a little more than 3 years ago and I have to agree there's a quality problem with Garmin. The screen on the Alpha 100 went out after slightly less than 2 years and I had to pay to have it replaced. The replacement provided by Garmin is now going out after less than 18 months. I contacted Garmin and they said they'd repair it for $200. THat's not an option for me. I can't keep replacing their defective products every 18-20 months. I'll buy anything but a Garmin product instead of doing that.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I was with TriTronics from’93-‘00. Had an issue with my Pro TT and decided to go with Dogtra on a 2-dog. I still have that 2-dog plus 2 newer Dogtras. Of course the old 2-dog was retired a while back, (may still work). I just wanted a new collar. I’ve been with Dogtra since. Both collars & launcher electronics. 
I’ve had several friends jump over to Dogtra as well.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

drunkenpoacher said:


> Despite what the rabid fan boys and girls of each say, the Dogtra Edge and Garmin 550 are both good collars.


Both collars are Good this is true.. But if the OP had a Dogtra collar, Dogtra would fix his; and he wouldn't need to buy a new one .. I've sent in collars so old they still have antennas. Dogtra fixes them and sends them back. Dogtra will still maintain all their older equipment, Garmin does not.


----------

